# Urgent! Forgot the BRP At Home...



## wallymik (Feb 9, 2013)

My wife and I are in Paris for the weekend. We just realised that we forgot her Biometric Residence Permit (for indefinite leave to remain) at home in London.

Tried googling this situation but instead I get dozens of hits for "lost or stolen" BRP. In these cases the UKBA insists on cancelling the visa, having you apply for an emergency BRP, then applying for a new one once you're back in the UK.

A older thread on this forum says that they should be able to take your biometric info and check it against their database, then let you pass (the forum doesn't allow me to post the URL).

So, questions are:
(1) Is this still valid info (for the Gare du Nord in Paris in particular, as that's where the UK passport control will be)?
(2) Do you need a copy of the BRP to do this? We don't have one, though we have the permit number.
(3) Even if it doesn't work, surely I can go home to London and try to courier my wife her BRP? Will they AUTOMATICALLY try to cancel her visa?

Many thanks in advance for your speedy answers!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

wallymik said:


> My wife and I are in Paris for the weekend. We just realised that we forgot her Biometric Residence Permit (for indefinite leave to remain) at home in London.
> 
> Tried googling this situation but instead I get dozens of hits for "lost or stolen" BRP. In these cases the UKBA insists on cancelling the visa, having you apply for an emergency BRP, then applying for a new one once you're back in the UK.
> 
> ...


An older thread, probably with my reply, is the correct one. In short, don't fret over it!
You will at UK Border Force station at the Gare du Nord be asked to give your fingerprint electronically, and after checking against fingerprint database and BRP index, confirms your status. You will be given an open date stamp (just a stamp with the date on it) and allowed in. Perhaps with a comment that you shouldn't forget your BRP next time you travel.
(2) is no, and (3) is there is no need for it.


----------



## wallymik (Feb 9, 2013)

Joppa said:


> An older thread, probably with my reply, is the correct one. In short, don't fret over it!
> You will at UK Border Force station at the Gare du Nord be asked to give your fingerprint electronically, and after checking against fingerprint database and BRP index, confirms your status. You will be given an open date stamp (just a stamp with the date on it) and allowed in. Perhaps with a comment that you shouldn't forget your BRP next time you travel.
> (2) is no, and (3) is there is no need for it.


Awesome, thank you Joppa. It was indeed you who answered the other thread.

I would love to test out your advice but my wife decided (shockingly) to stay in Paris an extra couple of days anyway; I'll send her card over from London. But I'll definitely be more relaxed should this happen again in the near future.

Cheers,
wallymik


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

wallymik said:


> Awesome, thank you Joppa. It was indeed you who answered the other thread.
> 
> I would love to test out your advice but my wife decided (shockingly) to stay in Paris an extra couple of days anyway; I'll send her card over from London. But I'll definitely be more relaxed should this happen again in the near future.


For your record, this is the extract from UK Border Force Manual about missing BRP:

_The passenger should be issued with form IS81 and be required to provide their fingerprints which can be scanned and checked against those stored on the IFB database. Alternatively if the fingerprint quick check facility is available the applicant can be asked to provide their fingerprints in this way. Upon verification of the individual’s identity and status their passport can be endorsed with an open date stamp and annotated as above. 
In the event that neither of the facilities is available (and also to support the results of fingerprint checks) the image from the identity card as well as confirmation of issue will be held on the casework database and can be readily consulted.
Landing Cards must be clearly annotated with the circumstances of the passenger’s arrival and a valid UK address (and email address if available)._

About sending her BRP. Use insured overnight courier delivery like Fedex. Don't trust Royal Mail. If it gets lost and you have to replace it, it can sometimes take months with UKBA.


----------

